# 2014 X-Trail Discussion



## Rcoakley1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello fellow X-Trail owners and drivers. You may be aware of the forthcoming 3rd generation X-Trail in about mid 2014.
Having owned the last two myself and was looking to change recently and reviewed a whole range of AWD vehicles in this segment from makers like Subaru, Ford, Honda, Kia, Hyundai, Mazda and Nissan. Not knowing until recently the new X-Trail was coming out I had locked in on the Mazda CX-5 for its great road handling and very economical diesel. The only deal quencher for me on the CX-5 is the inability to lock the AWD even for short periods which I need for towing from a stop position in muddy/slippery conditions.
So I’m waiting for the new X-Trail and reading reviews of the newly released Rouge (X-Trials name in the US). However whilst the reviews are mostly okay they are not great for a car especially in its 3rd generation and I think us as potential buyers of the new X-Trail deserve more and could voice our concerns to get these shortfalls fixed before it’s released here. 
The basic shortfalls can be summarised as follows; I’ve included some reviews form the US below.
1.	Review Quote “Every hint of driving fun has been purged” Car Reviews - New Cars for 2014 and 2015 at Car and Driver
2.	They plan to use the same old diesel as the last model which is now a dated sluggish torque engine needing a modernisation to match modern diesel plants. It gets improved but not class leading economy.

If you are concerned with above and wish to help then please voice your concerns to Nissan.
2014 Nissan Rogue Review By Aaron D. Bragman
Driving Roguishly
2014 Nissan Rogue First Drive on Edmunds.com


----------

